# Can malts get pimples?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

About a month ago after the groomers I noticed my malt had a pimple on the side of her body. When I touched it , it did not seem to bother her. I thought maybe the groomer nicked her cause she does not stay very still during hair cuts.
Fast forward a month and it is still there. I moved all the hair to look at it at it has a white head and it is on her skin. It is not a bump on her body but for sure it is on her skin almost as big as a boil not a that tiny and very hard to see because of her hair. Can malts get pimples, can it be an ingrown hair or should I be taking her to the vet?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It could be a sebaceous cyst.

Sebaceous Cysts in Dogs


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, Marj I think it is a sebacuous cyst. I can feel it under the skin but it is not red and it looks exactly like a white head type of pimple. I'm going to wait to see if it heals on its own.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Well Aolani had aweird pimple like rash last week, but I added coconut oil to it twice a day and after 4 days it went away though it doesn't sound like he had a sebacuous cyst. Good luck with your baby and I hope that it does clear soon.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Could be from a mosquito bite or something too. Lola had one one her chin for ever.


----------

